# Brightness adjust suddenly not working



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Hi, i have an HP DV6-6150US Entertainment Laptop that is just about creeping on its 1yr old birthday. All of a sudden, the brightness adjust stopped working and the screen is stuck on its lowest brightness setting. I have restarted the computer and looked in the power plan and still nothing. Please ask for more information should you need it.

Edit: Everything with drivers, and windows update is all up-to-date. Just so you know, this happens on occasion where the brightness adjustment suddenly stops working but it is usually fixed with a restart. This time it is not.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

How are you adjusting the brightness? with the Fn key and other?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is it the brightness buttons that are broken? Have you tired to up the display in the display menu?


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Dwarflord said:


> Hi
> 
> How are you adjusting the brightness? with the Fn key and other?


'



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Is it the brightness buttons that are broken? Have you tired to up the display in the display menu?


Yes, i use the function keys to adjust the brightness but they have not been working. Talk to me more about the display menu?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goto *Start *> *Control Panel* > *Appearance and Personalization* > *Display *> *Adjust Brightness* > Then there should be a screen brightness bar at the bottom.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Via All Contol Panel Items click on Display and you'll see a number of tools to play with in the left pane, but I was wondering if this could be a backlight thing or are you carrying out any particular operation when this occurs that may place a greater demand on the power.

Have you also checked to see if it occurs when running on AC with the battery removed ?


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Goto *Start *> *Control Panel* > *Appearance and Personalization* > *Display *> *Adjust Brightness* > Then there should be a screen brightness bar at the bottom.


Adjust Brightness isn't there for me. You can teamview my computer for additional troubleshooting if you need to.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Goto Start > Control Panel > Power Options> Brightness bar will appear on the bottom of your screen.

That's so weird , I just looked at mine and the slider bar isn't there¬

EDIT: The adjuster bar , is dependent on graphics make and model.


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Dwarflord said:


> Goto Start > Control Panel > Power Options> Brightness bar will appear on the bottom of your screen.
> 
> That's so weird , I just looked at mine and the slider bar isn't there¬
> 
> EDIT: The adjuster bar , is dependent on graphics make and model.


Yes, and it was there all this time until about 2dy ago.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

gknova61 said:


> Yes, and it was there all this time until about 2dy ago.


In that case, I would download some new drivers, save them, then uninstall
the drivers from program and features.

Goto device manager, select the graphics card from the list, right click and uninstall...Reboot windows and reinstall the new drivers.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try the route I suggested, All Control Panel Items/Display click on Adjust brightness (in left pane) and that will take you to *Select a Power plan*, either Balanced or Power Saver, but at the bottom of the screen, the slider should be there (mine is).

EDIT.....

Are there any yellow alerts against Display Adapters or in Non Plug and Play Adapters via Device Manager/View/Show hidden adapters ?


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Dwarflord said:


> In that case, I would download some new drivers, save them, then uninstall
> the drivers from program and features.
> 
> Goto device manager, select the graphics card from the list, right click and uninstall...Reboot windows and reinstall the new drivers.


I did and nothing


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> Try the route I suggested, All Control Panel Items/Display click on Adjust brightness (in left pane) and that will take you to *Select a Power plan*, either Balanced or Power Saver, but at the bottom of the screen, the slider should be there (mine is).
> 
> EDIT.....
> 
> Are there any yellow alerts against Display Adapters or in Non Plug and Play Adapters via Device Manager/View/Show hidden adapters ?


The other guy suggested this to me and the brightness slider didn't show. I also went to device manager and did what you said and there are no yellow alerts


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Out of curiosity, can you post a screenshot of your power options before and after instructions (in case it works) just to see if it's anything similar to mine? Thanks.

1 - Do the other fn keys work? If not, update/re-install hp programs (can't say which one is for fn keys)
2 - Have you tried resetting BIOS? If so, update BIOS (even if you already have latest version)

Good luck.


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

The fn keys work fine and shows the on-screen display but it just doesn't adjust the brightness. I updated the bios and here is my power plan screenshot:


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I've googled a bit and found this, hope it helps...


> I tried all the drivers from hp but none of them solved the problem but after searching in the web i happen to find a solution to the screen brightness problem.... now everything is working the way is supposed to.
> It was just matter of installing a new version of the "Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family" from Intel, the driver supplied by HP seems to have a problem.


This was for a dv3, so check your chipset driver, and go to intel page.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This link may help with Learn2day's suggestion from which you can also use the auto detect.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Tomken15.


----------



## gknova61 (May 27, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> I've googled a bit and found this, hope it helps...
> 
> This was for a dv3, so check your chipset driver, and go to intel page.


I have updated that driver already thou. I have said that ^ already. Yes, it's from Intel and NOT HP. I had went to HP support center and downloaded the original driver for my graphics card and found it still didn't work so i went to Intel's website and downloaded their driver, and it still didn't work.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Be aware that i'm mentioning chipset, not graphics driver..

Have you googled for solutions? Cuz i see a bunch more you can apply..
https://www.google.pt/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&q=hp+Brightness+not+working


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

> Yeah, this worked for me too. I have a dv3-2155mx and *had to uninstall the HP modified driver before I could install the intel driver*. At least now I can adjust the screen brightness


cannot change screen brightness - HP Support Forum


----------

